# Need 1971 Morgan 35 Owner's Manual



## ROB Eatons Neck (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Fellow Morgan 35 Owners

I just bought a 1971 Morgan 35 Classic in great condition and the boat did not come with an Owner's Manual. 

Does anyone have one that they can email to me or provide me with a link so that I can download it?

Thanks
Rob


----------

